# Al Pacino or De Niro?



## Katsura (May 13, 2006)

Now I don't want to wrongly strike any chords, or insult these two brilliant actors simply by posing this question, but in general, who do you prefer?

Al Pacino's most famous and best films are;

-Godfather Trioligy
-Scarface
-Heat
-Scent of a woman
-Dog Day Afternoon
-Angels in America

De Niro's most famous and best films are;

-Goodfellas
-Raging Bull
-Heat
-Taxi Driver
-Casino
-The Godfather II
-Deerhunter
--------------------------

I'm personally leaning towards Al Pacino. He has something De Niro doesn't have. An example is in Godfather I when he is sitting at the table in the restaurant with the men he is supposed to murder -- he knows he has to go to the bathroom to get the gun, and he knows that killing them will change his life forever. And you see this amazing conflicting emotion just cross his face while he's sitting there -- it's absolutely mind boggling acting.

That being said, De Niro has proven countless times to be one of the best actors alive at the moment. How he acted in Raging Bull, Goodfellas and Taxi Driver was epic.

So, who do you prefer?


----------



## CABLE (May 13, 2006)

I think you must be refering to best mafia movie actor, as you didn't even list Scent of a Woman, the film in which Pacino won the oscar for best actor.


----------



## Dopefish (May 14, 2006)

I personally like Robert De Niro more. Al Pacino was great, but now, not so much. Now most of Pacino's acting just consists of yelling at someone else with an intense look.

Plus, I just think De Niro has better movies under his belt. He's got such a wide range of characters. His work in "Taxi Driver" is pure brilliance. His presence in "Goodfellas" and "Heat" is amazing. I actually think De Niro did better in "Heat" than Pacino.

You are right about "Godfather" though. Pacino shows an excellent display of emotion in that film. I love the scene where Pacino discusses what to do with Sollozzo and McCluskey. Just the way he is sitting in his chair radiates power. Pacino has such a strong presence on screen in that film. Unfortunately, we never see that kind of presence again after "Godfather II". He gets close with "Scent of a Woman," but I don't think he will ever match his role in "Godfather" 1 and 2.

Still though, one of the best scenes in film history is the diner scene with De Niro and Pacino from "Heat".


----------



## martryn (May 14, 2006)

> I think you must be refering to best mafia movie actor, as you didn't even list Scent of a Woman, the film in which Pacino won the oscar for best actor.



It's why I vote Pacino.  I hate Scarface and I've never seen the Godfather Trilogy.


----------



## kapsi (May 14, 2006)

Pacino, De Niro has the same freaking look all the time, and all his roles are identical.


----------



## Katsura (May 14, 2006)

I don't think anyone disagree that both of them are geniune actors though. Reason why I didn't mention ''Scent of a Woman'' is simply because I haven't seen it and, well, forgot it. I should of course have mentioned it, as Al Pacino got an Oscar for it.


----------



## bluegender_2k (May 14, 2006)

De Niro kick Pacino's ass every time they are in a film together just look at "Heat" and The Godfather part 2


----------



## Katsura (May 14, 2006)

I strongly disagree. I really can't see how De Niro ''kicks Al Pacino's ass'' in Heat and Godfather II. Al Pacino's acting in especially The Godfather I and II is absolutely cunning, and he does an epic job in Heat too. The restaurant-scene is one of the most amazing moments in the film, and heck, it's the best scene I've seen in any film.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (May 14, 2006)

Robert De Niro is also one of my favo's,but Al Pacino is so much better..his acting,his voice (wow) and in terms of roles......Al Pacino takes the cake.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 14, 2006)

Both are equally awesome. Heat was their best movie ever and except for part I, the Godfather trilogy is way too over-rated.


----------



## bluegender_2k (May 14, 2006)

Al Pacino should be the main character in godfather part one yet when i watch it i don’t care about him at all and seem to be waiting for the De Niro moment and the same applies for part one where I wait for the Brando moments. in heat I would say that they are maybe on a par and it is harder to pick which  of them is better. so when they go head to head De Niro wins it for his role in the godfather part 2. however, this isn’t to say I don’t like pacino I do but I have liked him more in some of his lesser films like "Serpico" and "Donnie Brasco".


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2006)

Can't decide, both are so good, and defently do there job.


----------



## Anego (May 14, 2006)

both are great.


----------



## CABLE (May 14, 2006)

I think Pacino wins it due to Scarface.  It's so intertwined in pop culture and is one of those movies everyone has seen.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (May 14, 2006)

De Niro, just. He's amazing in Raging Bull.


----------



## Dopefish (May 14, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> I think Pacino wins it due to Scarface.  It's so intertwined in pop culture and is one of those movies everyone has seen.


I don't understand why "Scarface" is all that popular. It isn't really even all that great of a film.


----------



## illusion (May 15, 2006)

Dopefish said:
			
		

> I don't understand why "Scarface" is all that popular. It isn't really even all that great of a film.



BLASPHEMY!  

Seriously, Scarface should count for atleast 5 great movies, which is why I chose Pacino.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2006)

De Niro.

I like Pacino as much as the next guy, well obviously not, but Robert has... that mole. Yes, Pacino cannot compete with the mole. Robert also has comedic aspects to his work, which I enjoy.


----------



## Keme (May 15, 2006)

My vote -- can't decide. This is a tough one, for I actually like both actors.


----------



## mortsleam (May 15, 2006)

AL Pacino!


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2006)

I actually think Deniro isn't doing as well as he used too(Hide and Seek, Godsend he did fine, but nothing special) whereas Pachino impresses me in everything he does, good or bad(like Two for the Money)

But at their best, er, I'd lean on Deniro. He can play so many different roles its frightening.


----------



## mortsleam (May 16, 2006)

Al Pacino Kills that fool.


----------



## less (May 16, 2006)

Two words: _Deer Hunter_.


----------



## Katsura (May 17, 2006)

Added some more films on both of them.


----------



## Hyouma (May 18, 2006)

More films you should definitely mention:
Al Pacino in "Devil's Advocate" and De Niro in "Men of Honor".

I think these two are very similar actors the way they act and are cast. In Heat I didn't realize it at first that it were both of them together 
That scene in the bar where they are sitting together is legendary. It's the only time the two of them were together and ever will be, since they have this feud going on in real life.

I can't decide which one is better, i'm a huge fan of both.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 18, 2006)

I like them both. But I prefer Al Pacino. Godfather II was a masterpiece.


----------



## Anego (Apr 30, 2007)

Al pacino plays more various character from good to evil, but I love both of them. they are some from few real-actor ever in hollywood.

@cris_newman:
you don't have to make double post that lot.. use "EDIT" ..


----------



## Creator (Apr 30, 2007)

Too hard to decide. They both good.


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 30, 2007)

Al Pacino.. Scar Face and The Godfather Nuff Said


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 30, 2007)

This is really close for me, they're my two favorite actors ever probably. There's a distinct quality that Al Pacino has, an edginess that I don't think De Niro has to the same extent. The thing is, De Niro has given so many classic performances consistently..Travis Bickle in Taxi Driver is one of my all-time favorite performances. I say Pacino takes it, for the Godfather role.


----------



## sel (Apr 30, 2007)

> There's a distinct quality that Al Pacino has, an edginess that I don't think De Niro has to the same extent. The thing is, De Niro has given so many classic performances consistently..



come on, compared to De niro, Big Al has as much edge as a satsuma ^^. De niro takes this one


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 30, 2007)

Son et Lumi?re said:


> come on, compared to De niro, Big Al has as much edge as a satsuma ^^. De niro takes this one



LOL....Tony Montana? Criticize the performance all you want, but he was edgy.


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 30, 2007)

They are both good, and while constantly compared, they are different and equally talented.

I gotta say though, for me, it's about Al Pacino. All his performances always give me something to talk about. And he's in my fav movie of all time: The Godfather.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 30, 2007)

Total fucking sweetness. De Niro wins.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 30, 2007)

I think both are great actors, but I am going to say Robert De Niro because I have been exposed to his films more.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 30, 2007)

Pacino, not by much though

no Merchant of Venice on that list? I thought he was spiffy in it, but Pacino is spiffy in everything XD

Marlon Brando is better than both of them though, just for Apocalypse Now and A Streetcar Named Desire alone


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 30, 2007)

That a hard choice. I would put them equally. But De Niro didn't make a good role in a looooooooooooong time while Pacino is more regular.

De Niro also compensates it directing a great movie like The good sepherd.

Can't decide.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't decide, their both brilliant actors.


----------



## Nico (Apr 30, 2007)

This will always be a controversial subject.

I though Donnie Brasco and a Bronx Tale would be mentioned also. Along with Cape Fear. Well Marlin Brando out owns both of them. XD:

Both are brilliant actors.


----------



## batz (May 1, 2007)

Both are amazing actors, but I haven't seen Pacino do any comedy.
That's why Im more inclined towards De Niro.


----------

